# when i eat/ why i stop



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

not sure where else to post this.. 

I'm just curious.. I've been thinking lately when/why/ and how I eat.
I have 2 family memebers that had WLS and one very close friend that had it a few months ago.
of course society says i eat cuz i'm depressed and ashamed yadda yadda..(haha.. not hardly) 

I'm just curious... when you all eat, if you're thin or not, do you eat until you feel full? or do you eat just a normal sized meal (whatever size that really means) even if you don't feel full.. and you just stop?

I've noticed that I eat until I feel full.. I like to Feel full after I eat a meal and usually don't stop until I do. I don't like to feel as if I haven't had a fulfilling meal because I usually get hungry again w/in a hour and then I'm at it again.. maybe eat a meal which I really try not to do which is why I go back at enjoying feeling full before I quit eating.


Is this normal? Do any of you eat like this too? 
just curious


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2006)

Size wise, I'm about 190 lbs. I usually eat until I feel full, it's hard to explain. I guess I can sort of feel my stomach feeling satisfied, maybe sticking out a bit. I've also noticed that I will tend to finish a portion, sometimes a bit less than feeling full and sometimes a bit more, and will just stop at that.

fa_man_stan


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

On a good day, I'll have two meals and a snack of some sort. I'll eat until sated, but not "full" usually.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

It varies. I've always had a bit of trouble telling if I'm actually 'full,' or if I'm just continuing to eat because it tastes so darn good.  I can also have difficulty discerning whether I'm actually hungry, or if I just have what has been termed as "mouth hunger," where you have a taste for something that makes you think you're actually hungery when you're not. But then again, I have an eating disorder, so what do I know?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Same here, Tina. Usually it's until I'm doubled over do I realize it's too much.  So I aim to enjoy the taste or just eat it for functionality.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah. Hard to do when you love food, though. I haven't even tried to follow the direction: "eat to live, don't live to eat." Might as well tell me not to breathe too much. So I do try to mind portions and do self-checks. It's the best I'm gonna get at this point.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, absolutely. I'm allergic to peanuts and had to give a jumbo bag of Reese's back to my mom. Why? I'll keep eating and thinking, "Hmm, I bet I could still swallow if I ate another of these."  I have no idea how humanity survived this long. We are NOT the brightest animals.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't you dare go and get yourself listed on that Darwin Awards site, young woman!!! 

Plain M&Ms, that's the ticket.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 14, 2006)

It depends. Usually, I'll know how hungry I am and I'll fix enough food to satiate (sp?) that hunger. If I am corseted, then of ocurse I usually eat a lot less because I can't eat more, the feeling of fullnuess comes quicker. If the food is very yummy and I'm in yoga pants, I can eat until my tummy begins to hurt but, I don't do that very often and even then, its the combination of juice and food that does that. Also again, if I'm enjoying good company, its easy for me to eat until I'm very full just because I'm busy laughing, talking, eating, drinking.


----------



## GPL (Nov 14, 2006)

I can eat well, but just eat regular sized portions. I have the idea I feel full quite fast, although I tried to eat alot more last year and it worked.
When I left my parents after having a meal at them, I usually feel hungry again later in the evening, because they are doing this diet stuff and it doenst fill me up, hehe.

GPL.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 14, 2006)

i personally eat until im done what ever that means.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a chronic binge eater. Ordinarily I plan my meals and have 2 1/2 meals a day. I can eat the same thing every day over and over and never blink an eye or crave anything else but every once in a while I go through periods where I just can't be satisfied. I can eat a full meal and still be as hungry as a stoned frat boy and I'm not satisfied till I'm chock full. This will last for days and then suddenly, I'm back on tuna salads again like nothing ever happend and I have to go out and buy new pants.

Yeah, I know this turns most of you on and seems a contrived tale but I swear its true. Lifelong very expensive curse for me.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 14, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> not sure where else to post this..
> 
> I'm just curious.. I've been thinking lately when/why/ and how I eat.
> I have 2 family memebers that had WLS and one very close friend that had it a few months ago.
> ...



I will eat until I feel full, but I start feeling full before I've even finished half of a meal. I've got issues...


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Outside of meals, eating for me is generally about one of two things...boredom or craving for taste. 

I simply don't eat if I'm busy...and if I'm bored, I'm hungry. Over the weekend I got busy doing various things around the house first thing in the morning. I was not hungry at all...until I got things taken care of and sat down with nothing to do. Within minutes I was "starved". That was almost 4pm. On the other hand, I can be "beached" from a big meal, and if I'm bored and there's snacks around, I will eat them.

Craving for taste eating for me is mostly a vulnerability to suggestion thing...and it generally involves sweets...ice cream, candy, cookies. If they are around, I see them on TV, or someone's talking about them, I'm going to crave them. I'm diabetic, so real sweets are a no-no for me, but even the artificially sweetened substitutes take care of the crave, so it's not a craving for the sugar. It's for the sweet taste. 

Meals are a separate issue. I generally do not set out to eat to fullness...I actually hate that "beached whale" feeling. On the other hand I do eat quite generous proportions of stuff I like...but not to extremes. Fast food would be a good case study. Yes, I'll go for the double Quarter Pounder instead of the single and a large fry instead of a small...but I'll not be going for multiple burgers and multiple fries, with shakes and a couple apple pies, as is stereotypically assumed for a guy my size. My downfall at meal time is "finishing off"...finishing off the rest of ____ so it doesn't go to waist or because it tastes so damned good, even though I know I've had enough. Sometimes this is of my own doing...sometimes it's at the cook's urging (no I do not blame the cook, I know I could say no if I REALLY wanted to).

The "textbook" eating traits really do not apply to me...I do not eat from depression, and I do not binge eat. If anything, more serious than usual depression makes me feel like not eating. And I just don't do things like eating a whole cake, or a whole bag of chips, or a large pizza myself in one sitting. Even with things that I love like Cheez-its, pretzels, or such; a bag/box will last a week or more.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 14, 2006)

i usually eat until im full, or until i run out of food. im pretty sure i've always done this, but full is alot further away now that im gaining.


----------



## Missy (Nov 14, 2006)

I usually eat untill i'm full, or if i'm bored/craving something, like most people i guess! and I don't like leaving food on my plate, full or not really! ^_^


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 14, 2006)

My appetite is seriously f*cked up. There are days when I eat nothing at all and I never get hungry. I've nearly fainted a few times from huge drops in my blood sugar due to being more than 24 hours without eating. And then there are other days when I'm almost constantly hungry and I spend almost all day snacking on stuff and make myself huge meals. Well, huge by my standards. Things balance out that between my appetite going more than it comes and me not liking sweet, fatty or oily things, I'm rather skinny. I do eat until full normally, though, which means I pack away bigger meals than a lot of guys my size, but then I normally only eat one large meal a day. I don't like to finish eating and not be full, though, it's uncomfortable and unfullfilling, it doesn't feel like I've really eaten. Although it's generally not so uncomfortable that I'l lactually go back to work in the kitchen some more, but that's just my laziness cancelling it out.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a chronic binge eater. Ordinarily I plan my meals and have 2 1/2 meals a day. I can eat the same thing every day over and over and never blink an eye or crave anything else but every once in a while I go through periods where I just can't be satisfied. I can eat a full meal and still be as hungry as a stoned frat boy and I'm not satisfied till I'm chock full. This will last for days and then suddenly, I'm back on tuna salads again like nothing ever happend and I have to go out and buy new pants.
> 
> Yeah, I know this turns most of you on and seems a contrived tale but I swear its true. Lifelong very expensive curse for me.



I'm convinced it's hormones, Lilly. And you know what? In many respects, I am the same way. I can eat something I like every day for a good while and be fine, and be fine with the portions. But, usually when hormones hit, I can have days where I could eat the whole world, burp and then start looking for another planet.  I think it has shocked Biggie before, just how much I can eat at times.


----------



## Durin (Nov 14, 2006)

I think there are varing degrees of Full. From feeling like that Beached Whale where you need to lie down and you really feel uncomfortable. To I am not Hungry anymore but I could eat another plate of that.

I'ts hard because if there is good food available I can eat an amazing amount of food in one sitting. It's finding a good balance for you that works.

I know on Sunday I went to Tumbleweed and had their unlimited Steak and Potatoe. I stopped at 2 Steak's, 2 Potatos. I could easily have had another Steak & Potato but I decided to stop before I reached maximum capacity. I didn't really feel FULL though.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 14, 2006)

I eat a ton, especially by WLS stnadards. I don't know why, except I'm f**ked up in the head. I have to have the Beached Whale feeling, but I get that off a Lean Cuisine now. With holidays coming, I know I'm gonna be pissed that I can't eat a full and I mean FULL, plate like I used to. :Wah:


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 15, 2006)

I have two major issues with eating. First off, I'm a boredom eater. I eat when there's nothing better to do to kill time. If I have an hour break in between classes and nothing to do, I'll go grab something to eat. It adds up, and I don't even realize it. The other issue is related. I'm at college and meals are never "full." I get full from them, but instead of having a well-balanced meal of meat, veggies, etc. it's a bowl of pasta from a bag. I'm eating plenty, but it doesn't feel like a full meal. So I eat more... just at intervals. That adds up too. Often times I eat TOO much when I'm only slightly hungry but because the food is THERE.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

I admit that I crave that beached whale feeling. And when I cook, which is most of the time, I tend to cook more than enough portions to get me beached.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you all for your responses...

I guess I may be somewhere in between enjoying the feeling of having just enough to BE full and the feeling of extra satisfied full.. not necessarily the beached whale feeling lol
i think that's the only way i can describe my eating habits.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, eightseven - I eat like you! If it's at hand, I eat it. All of it. And then I go scrounging for more. If I'm bored, I've got to be eating, and if I'm walking around I want food or something in my hand. "Luckily" I'm allergic to just 'bout everything but vegetables and fruit, so at least I eat healthy.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> It varies. I've always had a bit of trouble telling if I'm actually 'full,' or if I'm just continuing to eat because it tastes so darn good.  I can also have difficulty discerning whether I'm actually hungry, or if I just have what has been termed as "mouth hunger," where you have a taste for something that makes you think you're actually hungery when you're not. But then again, I have an eating disorder, so what do I know?


This sounds very much like me. I always feel hungry and usually it's only a matter of how hungry. Eating is just such a pleasurable experience too, and a good hearty meal gives me a buzz which is almost erotic. Knowing how much I love to eat, at least I avoid junk food and only eat the good stuff. 

This is probably why I get the hiccups all the time. My doctor can't find any reason why I get the hiccups so much, except to suggest that I probably eat too much or too fast or both. Guilty as charged! Knowing how much I love to eat, the hiccups are worth it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm convinced it's hormones, Lilly. And you know what? In many respects, I am the same way. I can eat something I like every day for a good while and be fine, and be fine with the portions. But, usually when hormones hit, I can have days where I could eat the whole world, burp and then start looking for another planet.  I think it has shocked Biggie before, just how much I can eat at times.



Me too! I wonder where it all goes. To my hips eventually but right there on the spot its like my belly is a bottomless pit. WHY can't I get full? It's the strangest thing. And should I obey? Is my body telling me I need all these grilled cheese and tomato sandwhiches?


----------



## HEINEKEN (Nov 15, 2006)

When I was a child, my mother always made me clean my plate...so now it seems that whenever I eat, I eat until it all gone.
Anyone else like this?


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 15, 2006)

HEINEKEN said:


> When I was a child, my mother always made me clean my plate...so now it seems that whenever I eat, I eat until it all gone.
> Anyone else like this?




I was like that for a long time. My parents always made me finish all the food on my plate before I could do other things so I got into the habit of eating all of the food on my plate, eating even after I was no longer hungry. When I got older, maybe abour 22/3? I thought while eating one day, why am I still eating, I'm full and so I don't necessarily (sp?) "have to" finish the food on my plate any longer.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 15, 2006)

Missy said:


> I usually eat untill i'm full, or if i'm bored/craving something, like most people i guess! and I don't like leaving food on my plate, full or not really! ^_^



Welcome to the Boards!

I'm the same way. I love food, and I prefer to eat until very full, but often my day is too hectic for that. But once the food goes onto my plate, its a rare day that it doesn't wind up in my tummy. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 15, 2006)

I think I rarely eat healthily, IE eat when I'm hungry, stop when I'm full. I usually just eat at the appropriate mealtimes, but also picking up snacks that I feel unenthusiastic about later and probably payed to much for. After eating, I usually don't feel full or I'm so nauseous I think about just giving up this "eating" thing altogether in favor of osmosis, a glucose IV, or veganism.


----------



## fatkid420 (Nov 15, 2006)

I used to eat for something to do. Watching tv was a huge problem for me, the longer I wated tv the more need I would feel to want to snack. Now that I have lost weight (from 60 waist to 42 waist) I get full fast. I usually am unable to finish my meal whatever it is. My stomach gets full much faster then it used to. I only eat once a day now and have no desire what so ever to eat more then I do a day. If I ever feel hungry during the day now I generally drink a large glass of water and follow that with fruit till my stomach feels sustained and im fine again.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 15, 2006)

HEINEKEN said:


> When I was a child, my mother always made me clean my plate...so now it seems that whenever I eat, I eat until it all gone.
> Anyone else like this?



Yes. It absolutely kills me to leave things on my plate. My boyfriend leaves things all the time and it really unhinges me.


----------



## fatkid420 (Nov 15, 2006)

The muslims say our belly is supposed to serve us, we aren't supposed to serve our belly. No wonder they call us the big white devil.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been gaining lately simply because I really like feeling full and eating until I feel full. What seems to happen though is I don't feel full until at least for a while after I eat I feel full. (Do you understand what I mean?)

I have been eating more and more so that I feel really full, but then later I feel extra full. Still, I like the feeling. 

As my handle implies, I like eating and really enjoy and find women who enjoy eating good food sexy. I don't fully understand why, but eating and also fat is very sexy to me. I love curves! Lately though I really like feeling bigger myself too, so besides just enjoying really good food, I enjoy a lot of really good food and it's starting to really show. 

As I write this it excites me to admit that I am getting fatter, almost as much as I find you very very sexy for being fat and it seems too, that you enjoy eating as well.

Not sure if I just rambled and didn't say much here, but it was interesting reading your post and trying to respond to how I feel about eating, feeling full, etc.

:eat2: 

By the way, I hope you realized I was saying you're sexy! lol

:smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 15, 2006)

here's a good example of my eating habits:

cooked a pot of chilli for supper. i had a bowl and a half, and there's no more. rummaging though the cabinets, i found a honey bun. after eating that, im still hungry, but i dont have anything else to eat. 

i guess i could eat a sandwich or some ramen though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

fatkid420 said:


> The muslims say our belly is supposed to serve us, we aren't supposed to serve our belly. No wonder they call us the big white devil.



Glad to know what "the muslims" say and how "the muslims" feel. My family's been friends with an Iraqi family for 50+ years. Good to know they were faking that whole, "We believe every person with a good intent in their heart eventually ends up heaven." I'm only going to hang out with people like you, who are tolerant of fat people and different races and religions.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 15, 2006)

What do muslims have to do with this? 

Oh, wait. I totally forgot. 'Cuz they hate America (despite the fact that the US has a laarrrgggeee population of Muslims who came here cuz yanno' they wanted to and another laaaarge international population of Muslims who think Americans are a'ight), and Americans are all fattymcfattersons.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> What do muslims have to do with this?
> 
> Oh, wait. I totally forgot. 'Cuz they hate America (despite the fact that the US has a laarrrgggeee population of Muslims who came here cuz yanno' they wanted to and another laaaarge international population of Muslims who think Americans are a'ight), and Americans are all fattymcfattersons.



So, that brings me to an important question... Last year Butchie and his wife (muslim) sent me a whole bunch of homemade candy for Xmas. Are they sending this to me because they hate America?  Does eating the candy make me a bad American?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 16, 2006)

Normally I eat enough to quell hunger, but I'm also quite good at ignoring hunger, which is a bad habit and probably helps explain why I'm still underweight. Sometimes I have days where I'll eat quite a bit, mostly junk food (huge junk food fanatic), and I won't stop very easily. Othertimes I have bizzarre days when I don't eat very much and never feel hungry, ie. eating portions of the same large DQ Blizzard for supper and then for breakfast and lunch the next day (it seemed like a good idea at the time). I've got great eating habits.  Lately I've experienced an increase in my appetite and seem to have gained a tiny bit of weight. I believe it's my roommate's big appetite finally influencing mine after seven years of friendship. The problem is I've got a fixed budget and food is expensive, so being the genius that I am I choose to eat enough to get by rather than pay extra to eat healthily. All in the name of my silly quest to avoid getting any loans to help pay for tuition fees.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think there's anything wrong with yearning to feel full at all. Especially if you go through the day with a light breakfast and lunch and just want to make up for it for dinner.

Same goes for Thanksgivings, birthday dinners, special events...if they only happen once a year, then you might as well go nuts. Plus, I don't like seeing good food go to waste, so I often push myself whenever I'm eating out.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 16, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> By the way, I hope you realized I was saying you're sexy! lol
> 
> :smitten:



thanks for the compliments  and yes I enjoy eating good food .. not to gain.. i just like eating good food and was wondering if other people felt the same I do when i eat and when i stop 


I also have thought about this since i started this post. I realized that if I eat anywhere other than at a table or (most of the time) my TV tray (watching tv) I don't feel full.. doesn't matter if I'm driving 2 hours to visit my family.. but if I eat a meal in the car... i don't feel full.. weird huh? At lot of times I don't feel full if i eat a meal at someone else's table. 
Although if I'm eating out at a restaurant and i have a normal meal, i do feel full.. 
*shrugs* i'm just weird


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

No you're not, Chicklets. It's all about mindfulness and being aware mentally of how much you're eating. I mean, maybe a person could sit and eat a whole box of crackers, mindlessly in front of the tube, while if they were eating at the table they wouldn't eat nearly as much. There is something to be said for the brain quantifying and gauging the amount of food we are putting in our mouths in relation to satiety.


----------



## lestamore (Nov 16, 2006)

hmm. Usually, I eat until the food is gone and it usually coorespondes with the time I start to feel full, but lately I'm freaking broke! I am eating really really cheap food and it is NOT delicious and so I have to make myself eat. So I have been getting way hungry and then barely satiating myself. its about 1 meal a day which most likely is a package of ramen and vitamin drink.

 

and 10 hours later I'm hungry again darnit..


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Poor girl. =(

Try to stop in at book clubs and community theater productions, as they have some free snacks. Maybe you could even post a thread pleaing and some members would mail you food.


----------



## lestamore (Nov 16, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Poor girl. =(
> 
> Try to stop in at book clubs and community theater productions, as they have some free snacks. Maybe you could even post a thread pleaing and some members would mail you food.




That is sweet but I will be ok.. I have friends who will feed me if I come whine at them, and this phase of my finances shouldn't last too much longer. I am a veteran scrounger too.. I know how to find the free food.. I am just lazy and distracted.


----------



## zonker (Nov 16, 2006)

Missy said:


> I usually eat untill i'm full, or if i'm bored/craving something, like most people i guess! and I don't like leaving food on my plate, full or not really! ^_^


Yeah, I have to agree about eating everything on the plate. That's how I am. If I leave anything on my plate, it's usually a sign that I am very sick or feeling really bad. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So, that brings me to an important question... Last year Butchie and his wife (muslim) sent me a whole bunch of homemade candy for Xmas. Are they sending this to me because they hate America?  Does eating the candy make me a bad American?



See, if you eat the candy, you'll be too lethargic to run with they attempt to gas your home.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm a cyclical eater, sorta like LillyBBW said. I go through phases.

My "normal' eating phases is that I eat for sustenance, and typically an average portion plus maybe a little, (Ya know, lil rounded 1/2 cup rice, yadda yadda) and I never eat until "full", I always leave that bit of hunger to make sure I haven't over eaten (something I've developed).

My "lotsoffoodohmygodiwantitall!" phase is definitely eating until I'm full. I won't feel at peace with my meal until I've had my share. I usually tend to have poor limitations during this phase and desire food a lot, especially sweets. This doesn't included beached whale, as I detest that feeling and get nauseous easily
I'm in this phase right now, and it sucks cause I've got no foods to be had!


----------



## zonker (Nov 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So, that brings me to an important question... Last year Butchie and his wife (muslim) sent me a whole bunch of homemade candy for Xmas. Are they sending this to me because they hate America?  Does eating the candy make me a bad American?



Naw, eating candy makes you a good American and a good world citizen. It's just another way to oppose this war. Already the armed forces are having a difficult time finding fit recruits. So we can stop this war with candy and donuts; we can show the world that we don't approve of killing and bombing and maiming and torturing others. And that we do approve of chocolate... :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

I used to eat a lot all the time. Sometimes it was out of bordem. I recently started college and now I eat when I am hungry and I eat until I feel full. The amount that I eat to feel full has decreased a lot though. I lost about 20 pounds when I got here. Part of my weight loss was due to depression, the other was to being busy, active, and a picky eater. I am doing a lot better now though and I feel like I am back to normal.

By the way I am new to this site and I think this is a really great thing that you guys are doing. I have struggled for a long time to feel accepted and it was amazing to me to find out that there are people that actally prefer bigger girls. I was lucky enough to meet one of these people in real life, that wasn't ashamed. I am happier than I have ever been now. It's a great feeling.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

Im a compulsive overeater/food addict- I f*cking hate food as much as I love it
I like it when I dont care about food and forget to eat
Occasionally, I cant stop so I like it best when I just dont want anymore food.
I have read where it has been described as "mouth hunger" where you eat for psychological/emotional/avoidance reasons - and then there is "stomach hunger" when you eat because your body is genuinely in need of food. Like I said, I hate food sometimes and wish I never needed to eat again....


----------



## olly5764 (Nov 19, 2006)

I just love food, and love to see how much I can eat. To me, there is nothing better than the feeling of both you and your partener being totally stuffed. Guess that is why we are both huge


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Tina said:


> I'm convinced it's hormones, Lilly. And you know what? In many respects, I am the same way. I can eat something I like every day for a good while and be fine, and be fine with the portions. But, usually when hormones hit, I can have days where I could eat the whole world, burp and then start looking for another planet.  I think it has shocked Biggie before, just how much I can eat at times.



That post is soooo hot. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## JMNYC (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a pretty profound issue with being out-of-control with food for many years, but the compulsion has vanished over the past 9 months, and today I can say I am truly sane with food, and nightmare over.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2008)

That's good.

Dealing with a food addiction is a lot tougher than other addictions, because unlike smokers, you can't really go cold turkey.


----------

